# Rearranged Hospital Appointment - Rant!!



## ellieh17 (Sep 18, 2015)

So today, 1 week before our 1st appointment with the consultant, I get a phone call at work (!) to say they are cancelling our appointment because DH needs to repeat his SA and we cannot book another appointment until after that.   The waiting time to see consultant is currently 13 weeks but they MAY be able to get us a cancellation!! She also said that as DH'S results were only slightly below normal that they may want a 3rd sample or more (ie we'll keep testing him until we get a normal result)!! Surely after 2 samples they'll get a good picture of his results?!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Oh no! How annoying is that? Why couldn't they have made that decision as soon as they got your referral? The wait to see the consultant may only be 13 weeks for the first appt. Regardless, you certainly shouldn't have to wait another 13 weeks - that's crazy. Really hoping they can be persuaded to see you sooner...


----------

